# got the ar dialed in



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

the del-ton with ar redfiled 3x9 at a hundred yards


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sure is nice! what type of scope are you using. i want to get one for my son for xmas


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

A redfield 3x9 40mm cost anout 200.00


----------

